# I will show you mine



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

My bright yellow MHF pennant is on my windscreen, where is yours. 8) 8) 

cabby


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

On the windscreen, and another on the back window.


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

How do you get (buy) one, I can't find any link on the site?


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

http://www.outdoorbits.com/motorhome-facts-sticker-p-63.html


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2009)

On the windscreen, drivers side above the sunscreen blind


----------



## mygalnme (Jul 12, 2009)

On the windowscreen, passenger side top corner


----------



## Chris_s (Jun 5, 2008)

Back window - just had a new windscreen!


----------



## reflogoff11 (Jun 8, 2008)

One on each of the side habitation windows.
Barrie.


----------



## Fairportgoer (Jun 24, 2008)

Mine is on the right hand habitation window :wink: 

Tomorrow we may be getting our windscreen replaced 8O our chip has now turned into a three way crack  

I have been told the the seal is never the same as the factory fitted one :roll: 

Dean


----------



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks for the reminder, I've just ordered one, bigfrank3


----------

